# Brauche hilfe bei Gewerbeanmeldung



## Maus2402 (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine "Nebentätigkeit" gefunden wo ich einen Gewerbeschein brauche.

Mir wurde gesagt ich sollte ein Telemarketing Gewerbe anmelden.
Wegen dem Verdienst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.
Wird zwischen 200-400 euro sein.

Ich weiß nicht was ihr für infos braucht. fragt mich einfach.

Also ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung von einem gewerbeschein. weiß nicht was ich beachten muß. lese immer von klein gewerbe und gewerbe.

kann mir denn jemand helfen?

ich habe keine ahnung ob ich mich dann selber versichern muß und wie das dann mit den steuern läuft und ob ich dann einen steuer berater brauche. ob ich jeden monat meine abrechnungen abgeben muß oder wie das alles läuft.
bin echt ahnungslos  und hoffe das ihr mir etwas helfen könnt.


----------



## jogi42 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Maus 2402
Zuerst müsste man mal wissen um welchen Bereich es sich im Telemarketing genauer handelt.
Geht es um den Vertrieb einer Ware, oder dient es der Vermittlung von Irgentwelchen Dienstleistungen?
Ist schon ein Unterschied was die Gewerbeanmeldung angeht.
*Die Vermittlung von Dienstleistungen* können teilweise unter der *Freiberuflichen *Anmeldung laufen.Meist gibt es hierfür einen normalen Handelsvertreter Vertrag.Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube bei *Vermittlungen von Finanzdienstleistungen *(*Versicherungen, Finanzierungen,Kapitalanlagen  usw.*) über Telemarketing wird ein Handelsvertreter-Vertrag abgeschlossen.Freiberufliche in diesem Falle müssen *trotzdem ein* *Gewerbe anmelden,* der unterschied ist nacher nur für die Steuer relevant. Das entscheidet letztendlich das Finanzamt.
Bei einem Vertrieb auf Selbständiger Basis musst du einen Handel anmelden.
Zum Kleingewerbe:
Die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung besagt, dass der Gesamtumsatz im Gründungsjahr des Unternehmens die Grenze von 17500 € nicht übersteigt.
Weiterhin braucht man als Kleingewerbe keine Buchführung in eigentlichen Sinne zu machen, es reicht eine gegenüberstellung der Einnahmen und der Ausgaben als sogenannte Gewinn und Verlustrechnung.
Als Kleinunternehmer darfst du keine Mwst. gesondert ausweisen. Also keine Preisangaben wie: 
Preis                      15,00 €
zzgl. Mwst  (19%)     2,85 €
Gesamt :                17,85 €

Hier darfst du nur beispweise  17,85 €
oder nur                                15,00 €  angeben.
Weiterhin darfst Du auch keinen Vorsteuerabzug geltend machen.

Solltest Du auf die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung verzichten wollen, dann musst Du eine normale Buchführung machen (sogenannte kleine Buchführung).
Dann musst Du aber auch die Mwst. wie oben gezeigt gesondert ausweisen und jeden Monat diese an das Finanzamt abführen. Diese bekommst Du vom Finanzamt wieder als Vorsteuer zurück. Aber Achtung diese sind als Einnahmen zu buchen.
Zu dem Versichern.
Wenn Du ein Gewerbe in Nebentätigkeit anmeldest bleibt mit deinen Versicherungen, ( Rentenvers.,Krankenvers., Arbeitlosenvers, usw. alles wie bisher.Das übernimmt wieterhin dein Haupt-Arbeitgeber. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen ihm deine Nebentätigkeit anzuzeigen. Sofern es nicht in der gleichen Thematik wie sein Unternehmen agiert, darf und wird er es Dir nicht verbieten.Wird zwar vielleicht ein dummer spruch kommen aber da musst Du drüber stehen.
Ach ja noch was. Als Selbständiger egal ob Freiberuflich oder normaler Gewerbetreibender musst du auf jedenfall auch GEZ-Gebühren zahlen.Egal ob Du Privat alle Geräte angemeldet hast oder nicht, spielt hier keine Rolle. Wenn Du Deinen PC Gewerblich nutzt im Internet dann musst Du GEZ zahlen.
So das wars fürs erste von mir .
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen, falls noch Fragen anstehen kannst Du dich ja nochmals melden. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.

Jogi42


----------

